

The Sketchbook of Susan Kare, the Artist Who Gave Computing a Human Face - shahocean
http://blogs.plos.org/neurotribes/2011/11/22/the-sketchbook-of-susan-kare-the-artist-who-gave-computing-a-human-face/

======
mattquiros
The link to the YouTube video of "The Mother of All Demos" is dead. I found
another one here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-
zdhzMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY)

------
mproud
Just a poor copy from this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7526272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7526272)

~~~
shahocean
I did not notice that. I thought it is worth sharing. Anyways, Thank you for
showing the link. Is there any way I can check if it is published before?

~~~
girvo
The search down the bottom is pretty good now-a-days, I've used it
successfully to find similar posts in the past few weeks.

------
Aardwolf
> How did we get from there to here? [pic of DOS command -> pic of GUI]

Because computers got more computing power.

~~~
wmkn
I tried running a program originally written for 80386-class CPUs on a Core
i7, it didn't magically get a intuitive GUI. Weird.

